

Swift Foundations for iBeacon Technology - kator
http://makeandbuild.com/ibeaconswift/

======
kator
GitHub repo
[https://github.com/makeandbuild/ibeaconSearch](https://github.com/makeandbuild/ibeaconSearch)

I've been experimenting a lot in this area but this is one of the first
examples I've seen of using Swift to interact with iBeacons.

